# Mt. Wachusett CC ISO III



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer III*
Mount Wachusett Community College 
in Gardner, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/29/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
Since 1963, Mount Wachusett Community College has built a tradition of providing innovative undergraduate education, workforce development, personal enrichment, and community service to North Central Massachusetts and beyond.Mount Wachusett Community College is located in Gardner, MA, with satellite campuses in Fitchburg, Leominster and Devens. An award-winning, national leader in the area of renewable energy, MWCC is also nationally recognized for its veterans' services, civic engagement and K-12 partnerships.
We hope you will consider applying for one of our open positions, and discover all that Mount Wachusett Community College and the North Central Massachusetts region have to offer.
About MWCC - Mount Wachusett Community College

*Job Description:
General Statement of Duties*
Supports the campus community, while providing exceptional customer service to the students, staff, faculty and visitors in the community. Primary duties are patrolling the campus, securing and checking buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas and reporting concerns to MWCC Police, facilities, maintenance, and other departments and agencies as required. Works in collaboration with the local community and the Mount Wachusett Community College Campus police. In emergency situations works with local emergency responders as needed.
*Responsibilities*

Checks locks, and unlocks buildings; responds to lockouts and assists students, faculty, and staff with authorized entry;
Serves as extra "event staff" for purposes of providing security and directing traffic;
Patrols assigned areas by car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures;
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches;
Prepares logs on daily rounds, observances, issues, occurrence of fires, disturbances, accidents, crimes, etc., conducts appropriate investigations and prepares reports as required.
Works collaboratively with MWCC Police Officers for investigative support as well as support for other emergency and non-emergency operations.
Responds to emergency alarms and takes appropriate action including notification of other agencies, mitigating the emergency, etc.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to faculty, staff, visitors, or students, to other agencies and the general public;
Performs related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determines need for emergency snow removal or sanding; makes appropriate notifications; and maintains records;
Takes initial complaints and prepares reports of criminal and non-criminal activity per department protocol; assesses whether a violation of laws, rules or regulations has occurred. Makes appropriate and timely notifications; collaborates with sworn personnel on the investigation of violations assisting as appropriate with the investigation.
Investigates initial complaints and reports of criminal activity; determines whether a violation of laws, rules or regulations has occurred; conducts initial field interview when necessary for initial determinations and response involving suspects, witnesses and victims; and takes appropriate action such as report findings to the appropriate authorities in the case of a criminal investigation notifies supervisors for further direction and provide report for follow up by sworn personnel, assisting as needed; issue warnings, parking tickets;
Engages and interacts with students, faculty, staff, and other college constituents daily; performs the responsibilities of the position adhering to all safety, professional, community, and customer service standards set by the College;
Performs other duties as assigned within the Institution Security Officer III classification
For Complete Union Specifications click HERE

*Requirements:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*

Applicants must have at least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below.
 Substitutions:
I. An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*
*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.
*REQUIRED KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS and ABILITIES:*

Ability to communicate effectively orally and in writing.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain a calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to deal tactfully with others.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to give oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to prepare general reports.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building plans, etc.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Ability to operate a motor vehicle.
Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of buildings and property.
Knowledge of the methods and techniques of vehicular and pedestrian traffic control.
Knowledge of the techniques for handling and transporting injured persons.
Knowledge of the methods of general report writing.
Ability to determine the proper format and procedure for assembling items of information.
Knowledge of the standard methods for collecting, identifying and preserving evidence; particular to securing a crime scene pending the arrival of sworn personnel, where appropriate.
Knowledge of the terminology used in law enforcement work.
Knowledge of the standard methods and techniques of crowd management.
Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Ability to walk alone for long periods of time both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Ability to establish a rapport with staff, students, and the public from various backgrounds, including race, ethnicity, culture, socio-economic status, and LGBTQ+ inclusion.
Ability to perform the essential functions of the position with or without reasonable accommodation.
Ability to work alone and make sound decisions using good judgement with or without immediate supervision.
Ability to obtain and maintain required training and certifications as determined by the Chief of Police or Deputy Chief of Police, appropriate to the position.
Ability to work weekends, holidays, overtime, and during emergency closures as needed.
Must possess a valid drivers license.
*DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Bi-lingual applicants encouraged to apply
First Aid and CPR certification
Certification in use of pepper spray, baton a plus
*Equivalency Statement*
Applicants who do not meet the qualifications as stated above are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them with the equivalent combination of education, training and experience required for the responsibilities of this position.

*Additional Information:*
Salary: $40,650.48-$ 55,067.74
_**An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit must be made at step one of the salary range._
Grade: 13
Employee Status: Full Time
Benefits: Yes
Hours per Week: 40 Currently 11 p.m. to 7 a.m., days off to be determined.
Number of Weeks: 52
_Mount Wachusett Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, ethnicity, gender, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights._

*Application Instructions:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process. Face coverings are required while indoors on campus. For addition information on COVID19, please visit:- Mount Wachusett Community College
The following documents are required:
1. Resume
2. Cover Letter
_Anticipated Effective Date :July/Aug 2022
Applications accepted up to and including July 19, 2022
Applications received after July 19, 2022 MAY be considered until the position is filled.
Candidates may be subject to employment screening to include both a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) request and a Sexual Offender Registry Information (SORI)._

Mount Wachusett Community College seeks to provide equal educational and employment opportunities and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, religious creed, age, physical or mental disability, sex, national origin or ancestry, marital status, sexual orientation, genetic information or veteran status.
Mount Wachusett Community College busca proveer oportunidades iguales en educación y empleo. No se discrimina a base de raza, credo, color, religión, origen nacional, género, edad, estado military, impedimento físico o mental, orientación sexual, estado civil ó información genética.

*Related Searches:*


----------

